
How I found a $5,000 Google Maps XSS (by fiddling with Protobuf) - handedness
https://medium.com/@marin_m/how-i-found-a-5-000-google-maps-xss-by-fiddling-with-protobuf-963ee0d9caff
======
DrScump
Fifth posting in 9 hours. Original has 16+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13829925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13829925)

